# Would anyone be interested...



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of adding (somehow) a way for people to donate to a rescue through my website.

I'm thinking either when you purchase you have the option to donate something, an actual donation button, or perhaps a rescue discount page, so you could 'buy' the hammocks at discounted prices and send a message and I'll post the hammocks off to the rescue of their choice.

Good idea?
And if so, how do you think I should implement it?


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

sounds like a good idea, I think maybe use a paypal button that goes direct to the rescue?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

or you could just donate X% of profits to different rescues each month and put a note on your site saying you do so


----------

